# [Conseil] Réorganisation des partitions

## Gaby

Salut,

Ma gentoo se sent à l'étroit :

```
Sys. de fich.        1K-blocs       Occupé Disponible Capacité Monté sur

/dev/sda5             49224712  44712784   2011416  96% /
```

J'envisage donc de refaire tout mon plan de partitionnement pour arranger ça et au passage, si possible, d'ajouter du raid soft et pourquoi pas du LVM2.

Pour ce faire, je dispose de:

```
Disque /dev/sda: 164.6 Go, 164696555520 octets

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 20023 cylinders

Units = cylindres of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x9bf49bf4

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/sda1   *           1       11749    94373811    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2           11750       11766      136552+  83  Linux

/dev/sda3           11767       11891     1004062+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda4           11892       20023    65320290    5  Extended

/dev/sda5           11892       18117    50010313+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6           18118       20023    15309913+  83  Linux

Disque /dev/sdb: 320.0 Go, 320072933376 octets

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cylindres of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x9c569c56

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/sdb1               1        1175     9438156    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/sdb2            2612       38912   291587782+   f  W95 Etendu (LBA)

/dev/sdb5            2612       38912   291587751    7  HPFS/NTFS
```

mon idée de départ est de réorganiser de la façon suivante :

```
/dev/sda (160Go):    /dev/sdb (320Go):

/boot                /boot                              Raid 1     Ext 2

swap                 swap                               -          swap

/                    /                                  Raid 0     Ext 4

/usr/portage         /usr/portage                       Raid 0     Reiserfs

/var/tmp             /var/tmp                           Raid 0     Reiserfs

/home                /home                              Raid 1     Ext 3

                     Espace libre en Backup             -

                     Winxp                              -          NTFS
```

C'est l'idée de base, donc je suis ouvert à toutes critiques.

J'aimerai réorganiser sans passer par une réinstallation mais simplement déplacer ce qui existe y compris pour windows (sujet traiter dans un autre topic créé par Loopx). Je n'ai pas prévu de LVM2 mais si vous voyez un interêt à l'utiliser j'en tiendrais compte, pour le mooment je prévois de voir large coté espace disque.

Est ce que vous voyez des points durs pour faire ça ? des conseils ?

Merci d'avance,

Gaby

----------

## loopx

Espèce de copieur   :Laughing: 

J'ai cette idée depuis un moment, j'ai juste pas le matos ... En fait, j'ai l'idée du LVM et du RAID (en mirroir) pour mon serveur. L'intéret est de protéger les données contre un crash disk ainsi que ... mieux gérer les partition et système de fichier.

Oui, beaucoup ont tendance à l'oublier, mais une partition n'est pas un système de fichier, un système de fichier peut être redimentionner en toute sécurité, mais pas une partition ... Pourquoi ? Car c'est la partition qui stoque le système de fichier. Si on gere mal le resize  on tue le systeme de fichier qui perd dont les donneES...

J'ai eu ce problème dernièrement : difficulté de redimentionner manuellement sans livecd sans perdre des trucs, surtout lié à l'ordre des partitions. L'avantage du LVM est d'étendre une partition sur divers disque sans se tracasser, etc etc. C'est compliqué mais très pro et très utile je pense.

Donc, tiens moi au courant, ca m'intéresse   :Wink: 

EDIT: LVM (tout comme d'autres : ZFS? JFS?) sont des système de plus haut niveau qui "ne se prennent plus la tête avec le stockage physique" ... Tout ca va de paire avec les Volume physique/logique, les groupes etc ... Miam  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaby

 *Quote:*   

> Copier n’est pas voler 
> 
> ... 
> 
> C’est pourquoi copier… …c’est mieux !

   :Laughing: 

Ca fait plusieurs mois que j'y pense et ton post sur le déplacement de windows m'a rebooster à le faire (et aussi mes 4% d'espace libre ...) et si ca peut aider au passage  :Smile: 

Pour ce qui est du raid, je visualise bien les gains / risques encouru mais pour ce qui est du LVM2 sur un Desktop, je visualise moins le gain par rapport à la complexité apporté. D'autant plus que j'ai de la place donc je n'ai pas besoin d'aller chercher à optimiser les tailles de partoche, je peux tabler directe sur du large.

----------

## loopx

tu n4a plus a te soucier des contrainte physique? donc? si je me trompe pas 5d2sol2 pour le clavier ...) TU POURRAIS déplacer une partitions sur un autre disque, étendre sur plusieurs disque sans faire du raid, etc, et de manière bien moins risquée ...

Mais bon, j'ai encore jamais expérimenté ..

----------

## Syl20

Pour avoir testé le RAID soft chez moi (RAID5 sur disques IDE : 6 mois de données perdues) et au boulot (RAID1 sur disques SATA : beaucoup d'erreurs mdadm, sans perte de données), je ne le conseille vraiment pas. Si tu veux faire du RAID, trouve-toi un contrôleur hard.

Pour éviter les pertes de données (sachant que le RAID n'est de toute façon pas fait pour ça), je fais un rsync toutes les nuits sur un disque de backup. Et, au boulot, pour la partie "presque haute dispo", on fait carrément un dd toutes les nuits du disque système sur un disque de backup. On peut ainsi rebooter sur le disque de backup, juste en le remettant dans l'emplacement du disque nominal.

Quant au LVM, hormis pour des utilisations particulières (serveur d'applis, beaucoup de bases de données sur des FS dédiés, difficultés à prévoir les volumes de données sur le long terme), l'intérêt pour un particulier est limité. Eventuellement pour voir comment ça marche, mais le ratio temps passé/avantages procurés est clairement en sa défaveur.

Pour reprendre l'idée de départ :

```
/dev/sda (160Go):    /dev/sdb (320Go):

/boot                /boot                              Raid 1     Ext 2

swap                 swap                               -          swap

/                    /                                  Raid 0     Ext 4

/usr/portage         /usr/portage                       Raid 0     Reiserfs

/var/tmp             /var/tmp                           Raid 0     Reiserfs

/home                /home                              Raid 1     Ext 3

                     Espace libre en Backup             -

                     Winxp                              -          NTFS
```

Déjà, monter un RAID sur deux disques de tailles différentes, et mélanger des partitions en RAID et partitions classiques, c'est une très mauvaise idée. Quand on pense RAID, on pense disques, pas partitions.

Ensuite, Le /boot en RAID1 va nécessiter de charger des modules RAID avant même de charger le noyau. Pas impossible, mais pénible. Dans la pratique, on croit que /boot est en RAID, mais il n'est considéré comme tel qu'une fois le noyau et le gestionnaire mdadm lancé, c'est-à-dire quand on n'a plus besoin sur ce FS.

Pas de RAID sur la swap ? Ce serait dommange que le système plante à cause d'une swap corrompue (si, si, ça arrive).

Le / en RAID0 est le pire : on multiplie par deux les risques de pannes sur le FS racine. Le RAID0 n'est à utiliser que sur des FS contenant des données temporaires, où la rapidité prime sur la sécurité des données (capture vidéo en temps réel, par exemple). Pour /tmp ou /var/tmp, pourquoi pas, mais pas pour /usr/portage, et encore moins pour /.

Pour la partie déplacement des données, la meilleure solution est de passer par un disque supplémentaire. A coups de rsync pour les FS linux, et de partimage pour les FS Windows, ça devrait suffire.

Si pas de disque supplémentaire disponible, prépare-toi à y passer du temps. J'ai eu l'occasion de tester le passage d'un disque complet de FAT32 à ext2, sans perte de données et sans recopie des données sur un autre disque, avec parted (en rétrécissant la partition FAT32 à l'extrème, en créant la partition ext2 sur l'espace dégagé, puis en déplaçant les données, en retaillant les partitions à chaque fois), ça marche très bien, mais j'y ai passé la journée. Et le disque ne faisait que 10 Go...

Bon courage  :Wink: 

----------

## Gaby

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quant au LVM, hormis pour des utilisations particulières (serveur d'applis, beaucoup de bases de données sur des FS dédiés, difficultés à prévoir les volumes de données sur le long terme), l'intérêt pour un particulier est limité. Eventuellement pour voir comment ça marche, mais le ratio temps passé/avantages procurés est clairement en sa défaveur.

 

C'était ma conclusion à propos LVM, je n'en aurais pas utilité.

 *Quote:*   

> Déjà, monter un RAID sur deux disques de tailles différentes, et mélanger des partitions en RAID et partitions classiques, c'est une très mauvaise idée. Quand on pense RAID, on pense disques, pas partitions.

 

Sur du RAID hard, je te rejoint sur ce point. Sur du soft j'ai du mal à voir le problème, j'imagine que tant que les partitions sont identiques, il s'en fout de savoir la taille des disques. Quant à mixer les RAID (soft of course) sur un même disque, je ne vois pas le problème. Qu'est ce qui te fait peur ?

 *Quote:*   

> Ensuite, Le /boot en RAID1 va nécessiter de charger des modules RAID avant même de charger le noyau. Pas impossible, mais pénible. Dans la pratique, on croit que /boot est en RAID, mais il n'est considéré comme tel qu'une fois le noyau et le gestionnaire mdadm lancé, c'est-à-dire quand on n'a plus besoin sur ce FS.

 

Le seul gain que je vois en mettant le /boot en RAID 1 est d'avoir /boot présent sur les 2 disques si besoin et de façon transparente à l'usage. Aucune intention de booter réellement sur une partition en RAID.

 *Quote:*   

> Pas de RAID sur la swap ? Ce serait dommange que le système plante à cause d'une swap corrompue (si, si, ça arrive).

 

Justement mettre 2 SWAP limite les risques de corruption autant qu'un RAID. Dans tous les cas, je la met juste pour les grosses compil, je ne swap que lors des gros emerge et rarement plus de quelques Mo.

 *Quote:*   

> Le / en RAID0 est le pire : on multiplie par deux les risques de pannes sur le FS racine. Le RAID0 n'est à utiliser que sur des FS contenant des données temporaires, où la rapidité prime sur la sécurité des données (capture vidéo en temps réel, par exemple). Pour /tmp ou /var/tmp, pourquoi pas, mais pas pour /usr/portage, et encore moins pour /.

 

Pour le /, j'en suis conscient mais est ce que le risque en vaut la chandelle ? sinon je le met en RAID 1

 *Quote:*   

> Pour la partie déplacement des données, la meilleure solution est de passer par un disque supplémentaire. A coups de rsync pour les FS linux, et de partimage pour les FS Windows, ça devrait suffire.
> 
> Si pas de disque supplémentaire disponible, prépare-toi à y passer du temps. J'ai eu l'occasion de tester le passage d'un disque complet de FAT32 à ext2, sans perte de données et sans recopie des données sur un autre disque, avec parted (en rétrécissant la partition FAT32 à l'extrème, en créant la partition ext2 sur l'espace dégagé, puis en déplaçant les données, en retaillant les partitions à chaque fois), ça marche très bien, mais j'y ai passé la journée. Et le disque ne faisait que 10 Go...

 

Je compte utiliser les 160Go - winxp en fin de sdb en tampon et quelques DVD si besoin. Je ne devrais pas avoir de retaillage comme toi (et je ne le souhaite pas).

 *Quote:*   

> Bon courage 

 

Merci, je crois que j'en aurais besoin ...

----------

## kwenspc

- D'accord pour le RAID soft, je vois pas où est le problème non plus. Je l'utilise depuis ~1 an et demi et aucuns soucis. (Avec LVM 2 au dessus du RAID 0, c'était tellement plus simple à mettre en place que xx partition logique sur la table des partitions)

- oui le /boot en RAID 1 sert si tu perds un de tes disques. (ce qui est tout de même pratique, mais ça vaut le coup que si le système est lui même en RAID1 et le reste aussi en fait. Si ton système est en RAID 0 comme chez moi par exemple, ça sert à rien puisque de toute façon si un disque crash en RAID0: tout crash).

- Faut en effet pas mettre la swap en RAID. Deux swap sont en effet conseillé. (avec sw,pri=1 en options dans fstab)

----------

## Syl20

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Sur du RAID hard, je te rejoint sur ce point. Sur du soft j'ai du mal à voir le problème, j'imagine que tant que les partitions sont identiques, il s'en fout de savoir la taille des disques. Quant à mixer les RAID (soft of course) sur un même disque, je ne vois pas le problème. Qu'est ce qui te fait peur ?

 

Tu as certainement raison. J'ai été trop formaté pour penser RAID hard.

 *Quote:*   

> Le seul gain que je vois en mettant le /boot en RAID 1 est d'avoir /boot présent sur les 2 disques si besoin et de façon transparente à l'usage. Aucune intention de booter réellement sur une partition en RAID.

 

OK, on est donc d'accord sur le principe.  :Wink: 

Mais, dans ce cas, tu te sers du RAID pour de mauvaises raisons. A partir du moment où tu penses duplication des données, ce n'est pas l'outil adapté. Mieux vaut faire des sauvegardes sur un support dédié (qui peut être un disque dur  :Smile:  ).

 *Quote:*   

> Justement mettre 2 SWAP limite les risques de corruption autant qu'un RAID.

 

Pas tout-à-fait. D'un côté les données sont dupliquées, et de l'autre, elles sont réparties. Et pas forcément de manière équitable. Dans le cas du RAID, si tu as un crash disque, aucun souci. Sinon, c'est une chance sur deux...

 *Quote:*   

> Dans tous les cas, je la met juste pour les grosses compil, je ne swap que lors des gros emerge et rarement plus de quelques Mo.

 

Raison de plus. Si la taille du swap n'est pas un problème, tu as tout intérêt à le mirrorer, quitte à le réduire de moitié.

 *Quote:*   

> Pour le /, j'en suis conscient mais est ce que le risque en vaut la chandelle ? sinon je le met en RAID 1

 

Tout dépend de la raison pour laquelle tu mets tes partoches en RAID :

1/ Pour les perfs, en admettant que tu fais des sauvegardes régulièrement, et que tu peux te permettre de perdre quelques heures, voire quelques jours dans le cas d'une réinstall complète, ça peut se tenter.

2/ Pour toute autre raison (haute dispo, duplication des données...), comme on parle de RAID0 (donc, pas vraiment de RAID), et qu'aucun mécanisme de récupération n'est prévu, clairement, non.

----------

## Gaby

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Le seul gain que je vois en mettant le /boot en RAID 1 est d'avoir /boot présent sur les 2 disques si besoin et de façon transparente à l'usage. Aucune intention de booter réellement sur une partition en RAID. 
> 
> OK, on est donc d'accord sur le principe. 
> 
> Mais, dans ce cas, tu te sers du RAID pour de mauvaises raisons. A partir du moment où tu penses duplication des données, ce n'est pas l'outil adapté. Mieux vaut faire des sauvegardes sur un support dédié (qui peut être un disque dur  ).

 

Je suis d'accord avec toi, ce n'est pas le bon outil pour de la duplication mais c'est le plus transparent. Et avec ça peut importe sur quel disque le BIOS doit booter. En fait je la met en RAID surtout afin de créer 2 disques identiques (au niveau partitionement) sur les premiers 160Go (taille de sda).

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Justement mettre 2 SWAP limite les risques de corruption autant qu'un RAID. 
> 
> Pas tout-à-fait. D'un côté les données sont dupliquées, et de l'autre, elles sont réparties. Et pas forcément de manière équitable. Dans le cas du RAID, si tu as un crash disque, aucun souci. Sinon, c'est une chance sur deux...
> 
>  *Quote:*   Dans tous les cas, je la met juste pour les grosses compil, je ne swap que lors des gros emerge et rarement plus de quelques Mo. 
> ...

 

J'ai du mal à te suivre là ... tu veux "backuper" (je le met entre " ", ce n'est pas un backup à proprement parlé) la swap ?

Si j'ai 2 swaps, en cas de corruption elle fonctionnera toujours à moins que les 2 soient corrompu (pas de bol quand même avec l'utilisation que j'en fait  :Wink: )

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*    *Quote:*   Pour le /, j'en suis conscient mais est ce que le risque en vaut la chandelle ? sinon je le met en RAID 1 
> 
> Tout dépend de la raison pour laquelle tu mets tes partoches en RAID :
> 
> 1/ Pour les perfs, en admettant que tu fais des sauvegardes régulièrement, et que tu peux te permettre de perdre quelques heures, voire quelques jours dans le cas d'une réinstall complète, ça peut se tenter.
> ...

 

Il faut relativiser les choses, je n'ai besoin ni de fiabilitér ni de perfs. C'est uniquement pour expérimenter un peu plus les possibilités. Si j'ai crash disque, je reconstruirai le système sans problème en quelques jours. Au pire j'ai toujours un live-cd sous la main qui me permettra de combler le "manque". Par contre les données ne se reconstruisent pas en un weekend d'où le RAID 1.

----------

## Pixys

 *Gaby wrote:*   

>  *CneGroumF wrote:*   
> 
> Quant au LVM, hormis pour des utilisations particulières (serveur d'applis, beaucoup de bases de données sur des FS dédiés, difficultés à prévoir les volumes de données sur le long terme), l'intérêt pour un particulier est limité. Eventuellement pour voir comment ça marche, mais le ratio temps passé/avantages procurés est clairement en sa défaveur. 
> 
> C'était ma conclusion à propos LVM, je n'en aurais pas utilité.
> ...

 

Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord, il est beaucoup plus facile de mettre en place du LVM que du Raid... et en plus, c'est moins couteux et temps et en argent (toutes considérations de services rendus équivalents gardées)

----------

## loopx

Ben moi, je suis pas d'accord non plus   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Laughing: 

Déjà, dire que "le raid n'est pas prévu pour le backup", je trouve ca un peu fort (je parle du raid 1). Qu'est-ce qu'il utilise pour le backup de "premier niveau" en entreprise ??? Ben, soit un raid 1, soit un raid 5 ... Ainsi, on perd pas le système pour rien. Maintenant, comme on le dit un peu partout, ca ne sert à rien de sauvegarder des données au meme endroit : un coup de foutre et les données sont cuitent   :Laughing:     d'ou un backup de deuxième niveau qui sera du genre rsync (ou tout autre, script & ftp/ftpes/sftp) de manière a balancer les info bien loin du premier serveur.

L'histoire de la swap est amusante  :Wink:     j'ai jamais expérimenté de crash swap   :Laughing:    mais bon, je suppose que ca doit exister comme on l'a déjà dis   :Wink: 

Le raid 0, oui, c'est dangereux ... J'en suis certain en fait, c'est pourquoi je préfèrerais largement utiliser un controleur RAID hard (tiens, est-ce que c'est compatible de passer les disques d'un controleur raid à un autre ?).

LVM, plus simple que le raid ? Je pense pas non, surtout si c'est du RAID hard ...

Maintenant, ce qui pourrais être bien, c'est du RAID + LVM ...  mais c'est vrai que l'utilité du LVM reste à prouver, surtout avec du raid ... (sauf si on a 10To de data).

----------

## Gaby

Personnellement je vois plus le raid 1 comme une sécurité que comme un backup. Ca ne protège que contre un problème matériel alors qu'un backup doit idéalement protéger contre tous les problèmes possible (erreur humaine, virus, attaque, matériel, etc).

Pour ce qui est du LVM, l'utilisation de mes ressources ne colle pas avec l'utilisation de cette fonction tel que je l'imagine

----------

## loopx

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Personnellement je vois plus le raid 1 comme une sécurité que comme un backup.

 

Oui, certe ... mais si tu retourne ca dans l'autre sens : un backup est une sécurité   :Laughing:    au final, c'est un peu pareil, mais un vrai backup ne doit pas se trouver sur la même machine. 

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Ca ne protège que contre un problème matériel

 

Heu, si ... justement  :Smile:      Que ce soit un des deux disque (car si tes 2 disques pètes, c'est que t'a vraiment pas de bol) ou le controleur raid, il y aura toujours un disque qui "devrait" s'en tirer vivant. Certe pas une backup, encore une fois, car c'est sur la meme machine, utilise la meme source d'énergie et est au même endroit ... 

Mais alors, le raid 1 = backup  ... et backup extérieur = backup de parano   :Laughing: 

Au final, les deux font une "copie" qui peut sauver  (ouf, un terme commun)   :Cool:        un peu comme une sauvegarde   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Bio

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *Gaby wrote:*    *CneGroumF wrote:*   
> 
> Quant au LVM, hormis pour des utilisations particulières (serveur d'applis, beaucoup de bases de données sur des FS dédiés, difficultés à prévoir les volumes de données sur le long terme), l'intérêt pour un particulier est limité. Eventuellement pour voir comment ça marche, mais le ratio temps passé/avantages procurés est clairement en sa défaveur. 
> 
> C'était ma conclusion à propos LVM, je n'en aurais pas utilité.
> ...

 

Je te rejoins, j'ai du RAID V + LVM sur mon serveur, et, même si ça remonte à loin, je n'ai pas souvenirs d'une installation pénible de LVM. Une option du kernel, un package à emerger, des conf à faire... Rien d'insurmontable et le howto est bien fait.

Aujourd'hui je suis bien content d'avoir LVM, je l'utilise pour mon serveur de fichiers et il m'est devenu indispensable. Par contre pour une workstation on peu relativiser son intérêt en effet. A part pour expérimentation bien sûr.

----------

## loopx

Merci pour le howto   :Wink: 

----------

